# Ivy's new vintage jacket



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry she isn't in it, but she had her staples removed and was not a happy camper about it, sooo I didn't want to put this around her tummy today. I promise I will get pics of the the girls in them soon. This was made from a vintage popcorn gingham chenille and a vintage hankie 










Lori


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow its stunning! Your creations are by far the most beautiful I have seen.. better than most clothing in stores!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Cathryn....thank soo much   

Lori


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

That is stunning! Once again you do awesome work!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Willowanne said:


> That is stunning! Once again you do awesome work!!


Thanks girl...you know I had to make one for Ivy If Willow had one also  I can't play favorites lol!!!

Lori


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey..we need pics!! I haven't seen Willow and Ivy in ages. I miss your girls!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Willowanne said:


> Hey..we need pics!! I haven't seen Willow and Ivy in ages. I miss your girls!!!



I know..sooo sorry. I promise i will. I have been soo busy with them, and the kids I haven't had much time to share hee heee!!! We have been going here and there, but I think our schedule is lightening a bit soon 

Lori


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Gorgeous as usual! Your talent is limitless!


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

It's amazing!!!


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

very nice


----------

